# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Lapierre 920 dh oder Giant Glory dh 2009

## Flo_Mike

Hi 

Bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir nen neues Bike zu holen.
Hab jetzt mal so a bissl rumgeschaut und besonders ins Auge gefallen sind mir dabei die beiden Komplettbikes.
Zum ersten wäre da das Lapierre 920 dh und zum zweiten das Giant Glory dh 2009. 

Nur bin ich mir nich so ganz sicher welches da nun besser wäre.

Beide Hätten halt ne Fox 40 mit drin was mir schonmal sehr zusagt.

zum Lapierre findet man halt ziemlich wenige testberichte und wenn dann nur recht kurze die für mich persönlich jetzt nich sooo viel aussagen.
Vom Giant hab ich schon a bissl was gelsen und soll schon nen recht geiles bike sein nur das gewicht von ca. 20 kg schreckt mich a bissl ab. Da wäre das Lapierre mit unter 18 schon deutlich besser.

wenn Ihr hilfreiche Erfahrungsberichte für mich habt.... ich bin für jeden Beitrag der mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiter hilft dankbar.

Ride on

Flo

----------


## herbert

Schaut´s net imma so aufs Gwicht. Leichter bedeutet nicht besser oder schneller!

----------


## DarkSecret

Mein Reden

----------


## herbert

Bitte wos?

----------


## Flo_Mike

ja ihr habt schon recht, aber ich fahr zur Zeit nen Kona Stab von 2005. des is zwar unzerstörbar aber wiegt halt komplett aufgebaut auch 20,3 kg und so nen Bike des a bissl leichter wär fänd ich schon nich schlecht.


Hat denn keiner nen Erfahrungsbericht über einen von den zwei Rahmen ?

thx

flo

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit dem Glory gemacht,aber laut Ibc soll es ein Sorgenloser Rahmen/Rad sein  :Smile:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

ich fahr ein glory von 09 und bin echt voll zufrieden...mir taugt des kurze oberrohr und der hinterbau extrem, der funzt einfach so genial mMn. voll feines ansprechverhalten und schön progressiv, gibt einfach voll sicherheit.

lg

----------


## Razer|NOX

Ich würde das Lapierre nehmen
Höre in letzter Zeit nur gutes davon...leichter dazu ist es auch noch.. und optisch mag ichs eh noch mehr  :Wink: 

Musst du wissen, viel verkehrt machen kann man nicht bei den beiden Geschossen  :Wink:

----------


## Ju82

Würde Dir eigentlich auch zum Lapierre raten - bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die 920 nun halten - von den älteren Modellen hörte man nix gutes - da sind viele gerissen. Beim Glory kommt außerdem im Herbst ein neues Modell heraus - wann dann würde ich auf dieses warten!

----------


## Six²one

Nur der Hinterbbau vom Glory Is anfoch nur SUPER. Und der Rahmen Auch.

----------


## Myrks

...aber ob du mit dem Glory wirklich Gewicht sparst  :Confused: . Dürfte zum Kona nicht viel ausmachen.
Sowohl das Lapierre als auch das Glory sind Sahnetörtchen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tribune

Ich als Glory fahrer würde dir natürlich zum Giant raten:

+ perfekter Hinterbau
+ wirst keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen haben
+ Gewicht ist auch kein Problem, meins wiegt 19kg, spürst du aber nicht, da das Rad wendig sehr wendig ist!

Wie schon gesagt ist es eine Frage, ob du dir das heurige Modell holen sollst oder doch auf das Herbstmodell(mit völlig neuer Geometrie) warten sollst:-/ 
Bei dem "alten" Modell hast du schon eine "Garantie" das es ein top Rahmen ist; bei dem Neuen wirst du kaum Erfahrungen finden, glaub aber das auch dieser Rahmen perfekt funzen wird!

lg

----------


## Flo_Mike

ja den neuen Rahmen hab ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut gefällt mir aber überhaubt nicht.... 
der 09er würd mich schon sehr reitzen   :Wink:

----------


## tribune

Dann hole dir den 2009er :Wink: 
Kannst echt nichts falsch machen!

lg

----------


## visby

ich fahre ein glory seit 1 jahr und bin 100% zufrieden. diese saison hab ich das dhx pushen lassen und es ist um welten besser. 

diese wochenende hatte ich moglichkeit das lappiere ein bisschen zu fahren und es ist auch super. hinterbau funktioniert super, ist wahrscheinlich auch schneller als glory. geometrie ist aber viel anders, kann aber nicht direkt vergleichen, da mein glory grosse L ist und das lappiere war M.

----------

